# KH or FF



## Fluto (Mar 25, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts Vs Final Fantasy, who will WIN?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 25, 2010)

Earthbound.


----------



## C175R (Mar 25, 2010)

I Like both but I like Tales Series WAAAAAAAAAAAY more than KH or FF


----------



## Frog (Mar 25, 2010)

errr....
1. final fantasy is IN kingdom hearts!!
2. final fantasy has well over 20 games, kh has 4...
3. most of kingdom hearts gameplay comes from final fantasy...
4. yeah, im not going to vote.

also, each final fantasy game is based in an entirely different universe, so a poll like kh vs ff6 or something would probably be better.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 25, 2010)

Final Fantasy is Better then Kingdom Hearts but I also enjoy Kingdom Hearts but my favorite series is Star Ocean especially Star Ocean 2 =D


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 25, 2010)

neither, i am tired of both series, more of kingdom heart than of FF.


If i have to choose, tales of/Star Ocean/Shadow Heart/etc..

edit: anyway, you should edit your poll to both series suck, because if it's just game,i am assuming that you are comparing FF 1 and KH 1, in that case, KH 1 might be better in my own opinion.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 25, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> neither, i am tired of both series, more of kingdom heart than of FF.
> 
> 
> If i have to choose, tales of/Star Ocean/Shadow Heart/etc..
> ...



It's only Kh or FF lol


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 25, 2010)

Frog said:
			
		

> errr....
> 1. final fantasy is IN kingdom hearts!!
> *2. final fantasy has well over 20 games, kh has 4...*
> 3. most of kingdom hearts gameplay comes from final fantasy...
> ...



Kingdom Hearts have 7 Games so far:

Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories (GBA)
Kingdom Hearts: RE Chain of Memories (PS2)
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
Kingdom Hearts: Coded (Mobile)

and regarding the question i don't think you should compare the two, they are done by the same company and Kingdom Hearts have Final Fantasy in the games so there is really no point in comparing them


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

Final Fantasy!

I hate Kingdom Hearts with a passion. It just sucks!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Earthbound.



^ This. Better series than both of 'em.

Final Fantasy is just running out of fuel. It's kept a float because of the insanely large fan following it has. Kingdom Hearts wasn't really that good from the start, it just somehow stuck with a fanbase and has been carried ever since.

I'd put Shin Megami Tensei or Mother above those.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 25, 2010)

Final Fantasy imo out of these two series. Never have liked the KH games


----------



## Sephi (Mar 25, 2010)

In terms of which is 'better' I wouldn't know. But my preference is for Kingdom Hearts because I love the series.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 25, 2010)

Final fantasy is wider and all, but both are awesome series. Cannot decide much. Plus I actually got in the end play MORE of kingdom hearts series than final fantasy series.


----------



## Advi (Mar 25, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Earthbound.


This, or for that matter the full series.

But if I have to choose, KH isn't bad.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy!
> 
> I hate Kingdom Hearts with a passion. It just sucks!



I couldn't of put it better myself.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 25, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> Tales Series


----------



## Splych (Mar 25, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> I Like both but I like Tales Series WAAAAAAAAAAAY more than KH or FF


This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tales of Vesperia [for 360 and PS3]
Tales of Symphonia [for GameCube]
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World [for Wii]

That's all the ones I've played. I saw the others, and they didn't look that appealing to be honest...

But if I had to choose between the two, I would get Kingdom Hearts. Mainly because Final Fantasy has a very repetitive battle system which might bore you. At least on Kingdom Hearts, it is more action scenes.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 25, 2010)

Tales games > both.

Final fantasy games have brutally simple and easy combat systems. Very few of the games have actually good stories, though the few that do are great. (Crisis Core easily being on the top)

Kingdom hearts has a decent but not spectacular combat system. Any story where you control Sora as a main character is bad. Sora ruins the series. But 358/2 days was pretty great, till Sora ruins it.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd pick Final Fantasy, becuase Kingdom Hearts sucks ass. Tough Final Fantasy is a bit simplistic, Kingdom Hearts was mostly gimmicks.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 26, 2010)

depends on which parts w are focusing on, 
compared to ffx kingdom hearts is nothing:.
compared to part 7 i would vote clearly vote for kingdom heart


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts is way better IMO.
Story, Chars, Combat everything is great


----------



## prowler (Mar 26, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Tales Series


+1.

Also, Final Fantasy isn't an Action-RPG (Not counting spin-offs) and I don't compare games that aren't the same genre.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

of course final fantasy is better:
it's got hotter chicks


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not a hard question why are there so many debates?! Which series would you rather play?

And regarding the "Final Fantasy is in Kingdom Hearts so this is a pointless question" so what does that change, if the FF characters were main characters then it might change, but they're only cameos so it doesnt change a thing.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

but some people are curious, and we all know that FF is the better series... 
so you are right, this is pointless


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 26, 2010)

I moved this topic to the appropriate section. And folks, I won't remove your posts in this instance because there's a fair amount of discussion attached to them, but saying _"EarthBound!_" or _"The Tales series!"_ isn't what the topic at hand asks. If you want to discuss what your favorite RPG series is, or say, Final Fantasy versus Tales, this isn't the topic to do it in. Start a separate one, if necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my preference, I like both, but I prefer Kingdom Hearts. I have a soft spot for action/adventure-RPGs. In fact, they're my favorite genre, and KH is no exception. It comes down entirely to gameplay mechanics: on-field enemies versus random encounters, and an active role in the battle system versus turn-based. Of course it goes without saying that as of the two most recent FF installments that gap is narrowing.

My vote goes to Kingdom Hearts, but they're both great (if you're an RPG fan).


----------



## DreamTrooper (Mar 26, 2010)

Ace Gunman hit my opinion right on, i believe both are great, and, although KH has had me quite frustrated with their rediculous boss battles (KH2 the first one you use king mickey in, GRRRR) i found myself more intrigued with the KH storyline. Yes its kinda childishy with the disney characters and all, but i kinda like it. unfortunately i cant play any game for too long without getting bored, (halfway through just bout every FF game out there, same with KH1/2)


----------



## JamesTrain (Mar 27, 2010)

I dont even think it's fair to put an amazing game like Final Fantasy up against a crappy one like Kingdom Hearts...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 27, 2010)

Compairing Kingdom Hearts to Final Fantasy, is like comparing vomit and excrement. Yeah, one might be better than the other, but at this point theyre both pretty awful.


----------



## Raika (Mar 27, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts. I don't follow the FF series (I, II, II etc.)


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 27, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts. There's something about these games that keeps me fascinated. Final Fantasy fails to keep my attention.


----------



## Assassination (Mar 27, 2010)

FINAL FANTASY! Anyways they have final fantasy characters in kingdom hearts so ill pick FF. FF have more bosses/enemies/ and excitement. Kingdom Hearts just have the Organization XIII and a couple of magic like thunder,protect(Useless),Firaga but ALL THE MAGIC COMES FROM FINAL FANTASY ANYWAYS! I KNOW FINAL FANTASY IS LAME  BUT KINGDOM HEARTS IS LIKE A BAD CLONE FF. Their popular games was Part 4,7,10,12,13....All the others suck balls. So can yall close this topic becuase it dont make sense(*FF CHARACTERS IN KINGDOM HEARTS*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:Kingdom Hearts has a better story.....In Final Fantasy you just........FIGHT!


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy is better than Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## prowler (Mar 27, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Anyways they have final fantasy characters in kingdom hearts so ill pick FF.
> *Because that's a reason to pick it?*
> FF have more bosses/enemies/ and excitement.
> *And so does Kingdom Hearts*
> ...


----------



## Revolution [9] (Mar 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy cannot entertain me as much as Kingdom Heats does. And I think that Kingdom Hearts has a better overall story and is a better experience for me. Story + gameplay is good enough for me. I've only played GBA / DS FF games and they're all turn based. However, my scope of the FF is very limited so please don't flame me for saying FF is just a turn based game. I realize it may not be.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts. Final Fantasy is great, but KH just suits me better, as I love ARPGs.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 28, 2010)

kingdom hearts is kind of catching up heh


----------



## Lushay (Mar 28, 2010)

Final fantasy for me. Kingdom hearts is great and all but doesn't have that imgonnabeplayingthisforever feel to it. I like my games long and rough lol. Final fantasy 6 took me longer to beat than Kingdom hearts 2. Anyone else notice how much easier KH2 was than KH1?


----------



## Fluto (Mar 29, 2010)

Lushay said:
			
		

> Final fantasy for me. Kingdom hearts is great and all but doesn't have that imgonnabeplayingthisforever feel to it. I like my games long and rough lol. Final fantasy 6 took me longer to beat than Kingdom hearts 2. Anyone else notice how much easier KH2 was than KH1?


yeah i realised that , thats why i like KH1 more than KH2


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2010)

I prefer Kingdom Hearts over Final Fantasy. I have my reasons.


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (Mar 29, 2010)

Definetely Kingdom hearts, it has the kind suck-in elements, like you always wonder:'is it real or is it a dream, and where does the story begin and end, it just keeps on going.
oh, and because all FF are the same: just fight, grind, collect, pwn


----------



## pasc (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I only played some, Crisis Core was the best I played so far (7 was kinda neat too). Out of KH I only played COM and 358/2. All in all I liked CC the best.


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 9, 2010)

I like Kingdom Hearts better...the series is rather creative...Final Fantasy is starting to run out of ideas...Kingdom Hearts is as well, but it's still slightly more creative. The way they brought everything together was really interesting and I loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lets see without the final fantasy characters in the game i doubt it would have ever even took off i mean come on who wants play a game with just Disney characters in it lol


----------



## Fel (Apr 25, 2010)

Why do so many of you say that KH sucks or is very bad without explaining why, just ranting that FF is way superior and so on? 

Like it was mentioned before, I think this poll is pretty meaningless as the games are so radically different (the feeling to them, battle system, the way the story is told and how epic/serious it is etc.), and especially because they're made by the same _company_. It's nonsense to say it's a FF clone, because Squeenix  _knows_ what they're doing and they put there the common elements on purpose, because having some FF spells there connects more to the FF universe and therefore it even more strenghtens the feelings of the various connected worlds from which the FF cameos appear. Besides, it was a truly unique game when it came out (and still is), not only because of the way how the battle system worked out, which could be easily picked up by a veteran or a newbie and still have fun, but mostly because of the unique blend of the Disney and FF characters and the whole plot ->like someone mentioned before, you often wondered which part of the story was a dream and what was really real, and it was believable, full of emotion and great characters, things to explore and making your own choices in various places and this all is what makes this game so much wonderful.

I really loved some FF games, and therefore I was thrilled when I first played KH, and instead of comparing them I would say they go hand-in-hand with each other, as KH offers a new look and playability with its own unique story on the whole FF series (because of the camoes and interlinkedness).


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2010)

Intimidator88 said:
			
		

> Lets see without the final fantasy characters in the game i doubt it would have ever even took off i mean come on who wants play a game with just Disney characters in it lol


If it's made by Squeenix, it will sell.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 26, 2010)

TBH Kingdom Hearts, for one KDH practically sucked me in through the TV. Final Fantasy not so much. Sure a bunch of characters from FF are in Kingdom Hearts (and recycled items), but by far the most emphasized characters are from well know DISNEY productions. Yea Disney, and I have always like Disney.

So what if they are made by the same company. It doesn't make any difference to the end user, and if a game company makes two great series so be it. One may be better than the other, but for Pete's sake (lol) they both can be compared as it doesn't matter if they come from the same company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's my piece, so take it as you will...

Also just to tell you guys, before KDH1 the only Square game I played was the GBA tactics. KDH1 was the game that made me aware of square.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 28, 2010)

My vote went to Kingdom Hearts. A much better game IMO.

I don't think I've even completed a Final Fantasy game.. Never kept my attention. The game seemed to drag on


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 28, 2010)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> My vote went to Kingdom Hearts. A much better game IMO.
> 
> I don't think I've even completed a Final Fantasy game.. Never kept my attention. The game seemed to drag on


Exactly the same for me, except for the fact that it's the other way around for me. Kingdom Hearts is possibly the worst series I've ever tried, and Final Fantasy is at least playable.

For me, FF.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy is indeed playable, but it couldn't hold my attention enough to complete.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 30, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DarkCrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be your opinion, but there are waaay worse series than Kingdom Hearts (take Madden for example: series of games, same thing over and over, and same story line). I know poor example, but FF has had basically the same attributes for all the 13 iterations (barring two or three). Kingdom Hearts only has two of those attributes, because the story alway has some sort of curve ball to it. I have completed several FF games, mostly the ones on the DS and GBA. All the other ones I have played for the PS2 have been mediocre at best. Maybe it's because in FF all you have to do in a random battle is spam the attack button. In Kingdom Hearts you can't just spam the attack button, because the enemies move intelligently.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 30, 2010)

I only beat Kingdom Hearts 1 and the one for DS but there both really good. My Vote is Final Fantasy tho for sure. Each FF has a great story and playing from FF1 till now released FF13 you start to enjoy the changes and the charm for each game. Plus FF is in KH so it kinda shows how great FF series is.


----------



## anaxs (Apr 30, 2010)

final fantasy


----------



## Empoleom (Apr 30, 2010)

Final fantasy is way better than KH because FF is a turn-based (the best genre ever made after tabletop RPGs) and KH is just an action rpg (which sucks) and KH spoiled Setzer from FF VI


----------

